# Just upgraded from the 60D to 70D - I'm loving the new video capabilities!



## Strobe the globe (Sep 2, 2013)

I have just upgraded from the 60D to 70D and loving the new video capabilities! The touchscreen is amazing! I think this is going to open up some serious video production options for amateur enthusiasts. I got it with the 18-55mm STM lens kit. My first impression was that I had bought a junky lens - simply because of how light it was to hold. But after using it a little, I am very happy with the quality of the images - and the speed of focussing while using continuous auto-focussing. 

I mush admit though - if I was not in to using my DSLR for video, I would not think the upgrade was worth it - as the 60D was an excellent camera. 

I made a youtube video of the unboxing showing some closeups of the camera body (and a little bit of using the touchscreen). 

Canon EOS 70D (W) EF-S 18-55mm STM lens kit unboxing and first 'hands on' review


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 2, 2013)

Other than the STM / Dual pixel live view, any other benefits to video users? Is there a headphone socket perchance?


----------



## Strobe the globe (Sep 2, 2013)

No headphone jack. However it does have built in stereo mics - which you can see briefly in the video. After using it in a few different settings, the biggest change in the way that I shoot video is using the touchscreen to focus. It's so easy to do artistic effects now. I had to spend a long time playing around and trying to get the manual focus right on the 60D. Now, I can just touch my subject on the touchscreen and it focusses on them.


----------



## vlim (Sep 2, 2013)

And beside video capabilities  a good body, good AF, good resolution at 3200/6400 iso ?


----------



## reactionart (Sep 2, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Other than the STM / Dual pixel live view, any other benefits to video users? Is there a headphone socket perchance?


No headphone jack but it does have Audio levels meter on screen when manual audio is turned on. However you cannot change the gain while recording unlike the 5Dmk3.


----------



## Policar (Sep 2, 2013)

How is the sharpness, high ISO performance, read noise, and aliasing? Relative to the 7D/txi/60D?


----------



## temp726 (Sep 2, 2013)

I just picked one up a couple days ago as well. I am liking it so far. I bought it as a backup/2nd body for my 5D3 and upgrade from my 60D. I am loving the new af for both video and stills, since I will be using this for wildlife and sports and most likely bts videos for my big shoots. I shot this video this weekend to test out how the AF would do under real life situations, so I let my son loose in the forest and tried to keep up with him. I was impressed with the overall quality and the ability of the camera to track him and stay in focus most of the time. I also like the little things like the video switch! I haven't done any real stills tests yet, but am going on a birding hike shortly and will post pics when I get them. I will also be doing a lot more filming with this in the near future and will post as that comes up as well. Here's the video link:

https://vimeo.com/73635061


----------



## Policar (Sep 2, 2013)

temp726 said:


> I just picked one up a couple days ago as well. I am liking it so far. I bought it as a backup/2nd body for my 5D3 and upgrade from my 60D. I am loving the new af for both video and stills, since I will be using this for wildlife and sports and most likely bts videos for my big shoots. I shot this video this weekend to test out how the AF would do under real life situations, so I let my son loose in the forest and tried to keep up with him. I was impressed with the overall quality and the ability of the camera to track him and stay in focus most of the time. I also like the little things like the video switch! I haven't done any real stills tests yet, but am going on a birding hike shortly and will post pics when I get them. I will also be doing a lot more filming with this in the near future and will post as that comes up as well. Here's the video link:
> 
> https://vimeo.com/73635061



How is the sharpness and aliasing and low light? Relative to the Mark III (which I consider very soft with no significant aliasing and excellent low light).


----------



## colinu (Sep 2, 2013)

I have the 60D and love it. The 70D seems to be a very nice camera - but not a mandatory upgrade for me.

I am concerned about the placement of the stereo microphones on the 70D. It would seem to be that they would be prone to picking up sounds from behind the camera - e.g. the photographer.

The original poster commented in the video about the fact that the USB port has not been upgraded to USB 3.0. I agree this would have been a logical progression.

I also wonder if the touch screen "interacts" with the user's nose when they are looking through the viewfinder.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 2, 2013)

colinu said:


> I have the 60D and love it. The 70D seems to be a very nice camera - but not a mandatory upgrade for me.
> 
> I am concerned about the placement of the stereo microphones on the 70D. It would seem to be that they would be prone to picking up sounds from behind the camera - e.g. the photographer.
> 
> ...



The built mics can be anywhere on the body. They are omni pattern. They will pick up all round the camera.

Only solution for good audio: mic off camera.

Directional camera top mic better by a baw hair, false economy, not worth the price for most, money better going on an off camera solution.

I don't know the system bus speed of the camera, but going by the video data rates the camera generates, and the speed of current cards, usb 2.0 seems entirely adequate, and will be for some time.
Raise the game yes, but keep it tangible.


----------



## temp726 (Sep 2, 2013)

How is the sharpness and aliasing and low light? Relative to the Mark III (which I consider very soft with no significant aliasing and excellent low light).
[/quote]

Well, it's no 5D3, so I wouldn't realy want to compare it, as that wouldn't be very fair; however, I find its low light capabilities very good and better than the 60D. Like all canon video I have shot with dslrs it is a bit soft, though a little post sharpening in Premiere did turn out quite nice. I found that With the 60D and 7D and 5D2, I was never able to add sharpening in post with very decent results, I surmise due to the aliasing though I'm not completely sure. The sharpening in post on the 70D footage has so far proven an improvement. I have only done the one video though, so there will be more tests to come. There is still aliasing, though it seems less than its predecessor and more than my 5D3. I took it out for some stills today and pushed it a bit to see how it does with low light and fast moving subjects and that sort of thing. I was again very satisfied with the af system (which I loved in the 7D) which I tested with some birds in flight and chasing my son through the biopark today. I will post some of those pics in the other thread "anything shot with the new 70D." I think as long as you have the mind-frame that it is not meant to compete with the 5D3 and better cameras, then you will enjoy the 70D as I am.


----------



## reactionart (Sep 3, 2013)

colinu said:


> I also wonder if the touch screen "interacts" with the user's nose when they are looking through the viewfinder.


Once you half press the shutter button it disables the touch screen except for one area, Q.


----------

